
If you made a sphere of all the earth’s water, how big would it be? - Terretta
http://earthsky.org/earth/if-you-made-a-sphere-of-all-earths-water-how-big-would-it-be
======
Terretta
In thinking of doing things that (don’t) scale, these graphics make applying
tech to water seem feasible — and worth trying.

~~~
qbrass
If you made a sphere out of everyone on Earth, it wouldn't even show up on the
picture.

~~~
Terretta
That’s great.

Maybe the ants can help carry the water.

[http://clipart-library.com/clipart/8TxrE8Gyc.htm](http://clipart-
library.com/clipart/8TxrE8Gyc.htm)

Bigger sphere of them than of us.

[http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=536123](http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=536123)

